# Devastated.



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What awful news PR, I'm so sorry for you, your son and poor little Izzy. Heartbreaking.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

How horrible for you all! I know the devastation, when we all watched our chihuahua get slowly killed by a pitt bull. Three years later and I am still disturbed by the images. It is a physical hurt. I literally was unable to stop crying for many days. 

Please know my heart hurts for you and your children. I am so very sorry!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh how horrible! I am sooo sorry for you and your son! I cant imagine the horror and helplessness you must feel. I hope time will heal this wound


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. The suddenness of the accident makes it more traumatic to deal with. I'm glad you have each other. Hugs.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

RIP Izzy. I hope her best friend recovers to have many more friends of value.Eric


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

just awful. my condolences to your son and your family. i hope that knowing she really did not suffer will help with healing. your vet was kind to make sure you knew that.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh no, oh no! I am so sorry, Poodlerunner. That is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so sorry, we went through the exact same thing many years ago (only diff is she slipped her harness and Richard almost got killed following her into traffic. She died in my arms looking into my eyes, also before we got to the Vet.
It is a horrible trauma, and it's effects will be strong for months to come, until it finally, reluctantly becomes incorporated as part of who you are.
I don't know how old your son is, but a pet loss support group was very helpful to me. If he is too young for that, I would strongly suggest that some grief counseling would be very helpful for him. There are therapists who specialize in pet loss.
Again I am so so sorry that your family has to go through this. Izzy's pain is over, but unfortunately yours will persist for a long time. So sorry.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How horrifying! I am so very, very sorry!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

No words can help the horror that is burned into his brain.......I am so sorry he is going to have this awful memory! I have much sadness for your Son.....'HUGS' & hopes he finds peace.........


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry, what a horrifying experience for you all. My little Flissy broke her neck and died in my arms - it never leaves you, but in time the pain scars over. For me a puppy as soon as possible was the way to survive, but I know that is not right for everyone.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I am so sorry, it is just awful. I had a simuliar situation with my Shotsie 3 years ago, and the images are still there.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry. What an awful tragedy. Deepest condolences to your family on this terrible loss.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

So so so sorry.....


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh PR, how awful for you all. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am truly sorry for what happened. How old is your son ? That must have been horrific to watch, poor boy...

Depending on his age, you might want to take him to a few sessions with a psychologist, just to make sure he has ways to cope with this. This sad event must be very haunting.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I am so sorry. What a horrific experience. When I was a kid, our beagle dug under the fence and got hit by a car. I didn't see her get hit but I'll never forget my mother carrying her lifeless body and the suddenness of the whole thing. 

My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is just awful! The only time I have seen/heard BF cry was when his last GSD died (old age). I think for men sometimes it is harder because they do tend to hold their feeling so close to their vests. I am sure you and your daughter will be there to support your son as he copes with this loss.

I am glad your son is not injured too though. I have a friend who has a permanent limp because she got hit by a car while walking her spoo. The dog was killed. She was badly injured. Nothing will replace Izzy for your son, but thank goodness he wasn't hit too.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

A little more info. My son is an adult with slight disabilities, mostly emotional. He was thrown from a motor vehicle as a child. Izzy was 9 years old, so she's been part of our family for a long time. 

There used to be a pet store in my mall and I used to go in and look at all the puppies. She was sitting in a cage in there "on sale" because she wasn't so young anymore. They were practically giving her away because she was over 5 months old so I threw all caution to the wind... broke every rule in the book and took her home with us. I was with my youngest son who was around 9 years old at the time. I said, "jr., I'm going to leave this one up to you. Should we take her home?" LOL. 

What do you think my 9 year old said? 

She had a great, great life. She was a very happy girl. Even though Cairn Terriers are notoriously hard to house train, she was rock solid. They are also notoriously stubborn but she was the most obedient dog I've ever met. I trained her and raised her but my older son and her became so attached that Izzy just became his dog. They slept together and went everywhere together.










I hope you are at the Rainbow Bridge Izzy. I love you. RIP. 

pr


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What incredibly sad news. My heart goes out for you all.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How horrible! I am so sorry! My deepest sympathy to all of you!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh PR I am so sorry. What a horrible tragedy. My heart is breaking for you and your son. I cannot imagine how he feels. Hugs and prayers for you and your son.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I read what you wrote about your son. It's so sad that he had to lose his dog. I bet she was like a service dog to him; a calming and appeasing friend.

It makes me want to cry, I can't imagine how upset your family must be. Hugs. Xxx


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I am so saddened to hear about Izzy and that your son had to see it. I pray that he can get through it. I also pray that at sometime in the future he will have another special fur friend.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

How are you and your son doing today?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Aw, she was so pretty. 

How are you all holding up?


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for asking. The tears fall like rain. I wish I could just tell her how much I loved her. I didn't even know. I bought her and raised her, trained her... but she became Robert's dog... that just evolved. But she loved me so much. Whenever she saw me, she would just beam. She never jumped on people but she would get so excited her whole body would wiggle and then she would roll on her back with her eyes pleading for your love. I hope she's an angel. She was so good. I'm not even just saying that. As far as my son, we are keeping him busy and talking to him and I know he feels very loved right now. 

In this case, I think getting him another dog right away would be good thing. A puppy for him to look after would be amazing because most pups bond to their humans like crazy. I would gladly offer a home to a dog in need but It's not an easy process as many are older dogs with restrictions regarding children, other dogs and cats... I contacted an excellent breeder that has 3 week old puppies. 

pr


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The shock of such an unexpected loss makes it even more difficult I know.
It sounds like a new puppy would be great therapy for your son. Is the breeder close enough to visit? It might help if he were able to meet the puppy and begin to focus upon it now.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss! How horrible that your son had to watch it. I hope your son recovers in time .


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry for your family's devastating loss and shattered hearts. Izzy looks every bit the lovely sweetheart you said she was. The love she felt from your family and returned throughout her lifetime shines through in the picture. And it shines on still. I'll be thinking of you during your sad time of grief and mourning. I know your close family will comfort one another well. Take care. :hug:


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

OMG, I'm speechless. I'm just so, so very sorry. What a horrifying thing to see. Someone mentioned about a pet loss support group. I think it would be good. When I lost Rusty to the street in 1985, I wasn't even home and didn't find out until we got home the next day. But I was so traumatized by the whole thing that I HAD to seek out help in order to cope with the loss so that I could go on with life. With this situation, it's 10 times more horrible because you and your son were right there and saw the whole thing. I wish you Peace in recovering from this.

{{ hugs to all of you }}


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poodlerunner, I'm so sorry for your son's and your loss of your precious girl :'( I am heartbroken for your family. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and hoping there's a perfect puppy in that litter just waiting for your son to adopt.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

She was beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss, and sorry your son had to witness such a horrible event. I'm glad that he, too, wasn't injured, but I'm sure that doesn't help him hurt any less. I hope he's able to find a furry friend to share his home and love


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Poodlerunner, I am so so so sorry for your son's and all of your loss of sweet Isabella. This is such a shock and I'm sending all the comfort possible to you both through the computer.

Izzy is indeed your son's new guardian angel.

I hope all goes well with the new puppy plan, and am sure this will help in healing everyone.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your son's and the whole family's loss. What a sweet looking little dog and such a tragic accident it was. How very heart breaking. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Cleaning my deck today. It's going to rain. I have to blow off the acorns and put things away. I noticed a splotch of Izzy's blood on my table. The table is a dark metal so it wasn't obvious and I never cleaned it. My son laid her there when he came in with her. It was the best place. Plenty of light. I'm so thankful that I have a yard and we were able to bury our girl. When I saw that little blood, I was able to look over to her at her final resting spot. Even though she is gone, she is close. I have heard it said that animals don't have souls but Izzy must be an angel. 

There is some fabulous news as well. I have to go finish cleaning the deck right now because big rains are coming. Pictures will be forthcoming though.

pr


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's reassuring to hear you're finding and taking comfort where you can. I'm feeling excited for your next bit of news!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OOOOHHHHH! I want to hear the fabulous news too!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh my what a horrible tragedy. So glad that your son was not hit, and so very sad to hear about little Izzy who brought you so much joy. She is certainly an angel and perhaps she will even guide you and your son in finding another doggy soul to be your companion. Many prayers for you all.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't see how dogs do not have souls. Anyone that loving and that forgiving deserves souls more than most humans. 

May you never stop feeling Izzy's warm. loving spirit close to you.


----------

